# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد دانشگاه مالک اشتر

## pure_love

سلام دوستان عزیز چندتا سوال در مورد دانشگاه مالک اشتر داشتم اگه میشه جوابم بدین
  	میخواستم ببینم چجوری میتونم وارد این دانشگاه بشم؟
  	چه رتبه ای میخواد؟رشته های اون چه رتبه ای در منطقه 3 لازم داره؟چه شهر هایی این دانشگاه دارن؟
  	هنگام ورود به این دانشگاه چقدر حقوق میدن؟مثلا بعد گرفتن لیسانس از این دانشگاه چقدر حقوق میدن؟
  	بعد گرفتن لیسانس یا مدارک بالاتر اونجا که کار میکنیم مثلا لیسانس برق بگیریم چیکار میکنیم؟با لباس شخصی کار میکنیم یا نظامی(این سوالم هرکی میدونه جوابم بده واسم مهمه)؟
  	کلا کارش نظامیه یا لیسانس که میگیریم مث اداره ها ی بیرون کار میکنیم؟
  	مزایا و جا و مکانش چطوره؟
  	میشه تا مقاطع فوق و دکتری هم درس بخونیم؟
  	مدرکی که بهمون میدن فقط واسه همونجا خوبه یا مثلا از اونجا اومدیم بیرون،بیرون هم قابل استفاده هست و قبولش دارن؟
  	و کلا ویژگی های این دانشگاه چطوریه خوبه بریم داخلش یا نه؟
  	دوست عزیز میدونم سوالام زیاده یا.... ولی ممنون میشم بهم جواب بدین.
  	منتظرم
  	با تشکر

----------


## pure_love

دوستان عزیز چرا کسی جواب نمیده؟

حداقل چندتا از سوالام هم جواب بدین ممنون میشم.

خیلی بهشون نیاز دارم لطفا کسی میدونه جواب بده

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام دوستان عزیز چندتا سوال در مورد دانشگاه مالک اشتر داشتم اگه میشه جوابم بدین
>       میخواستم ببینم چجوری میتونم وارد این دانشگاه بشم؟
>       چه رتبه ای میخواد؟رشته های اون چه رتبه ای در منطقه 3 لازم داره؟چه شهر هایی این دانشگاه دارن؟
>       هنگام ورود به این دانشگاه چقدر حقوق میدن؟مثلا بعد گرفتن لیسانس از این دانشگاه چقدر حقوق میدن؟
>       بعد گرفتن لیسانس یا مدارک بالاتر اونجا که کار میکنیم مثلا لیسانس برق بگیریم چیکار میکنیم؟با لباس شخصی کار میکنیم یا نظامی(این سوالم هرکی میدونه جوابم بده واسم مهمه)؟
>       کلا کارش نظامیه یا لیسانس که میگیریم مث اداره ها ی بیرون کار میکنیم؟
>       مزایا و جا و مکانش چطوره؟
>       میشه تا مقاطع فوق و دکتری هم درس بخونیم؟
>       مدرکی که بهمون میدن فقط واسه همونجا خوبه یا مثلا از اونجا اومدیم بیرون،بیرون هم قابل استفاده هست و قبولش دارن؟
> ...


نحوه ورودش از طریق کنکور سراسری هستش که تو دفترچه باید کد رشته رو موقع انتخاب رشته انخاب کنی.
رتبه قوی نمیخواد معمولا چون متقاضی این جور دانشگاهها کمن.
این دانشگاه فقط تو طهرانه.
استخدامیا نمیمه متمرکز هست یعنی بعد از قبول از طریق کنکور یه بارم میری اونجا مصاحبه داره و از سد پزشکیشم باید عبور کنی.
اگه کلا قبول شدی به عنوان اعضای کادر هستی و رسما استخدام دولتی و بهت ماهیانه حقوق میدن علاوه بر اون اگه متاهل باشی بهت خانه سازمانی هم میدن ولی فقط کارت درس خوندن هس و سر پست نمیری ولی یه سری درسای نظامی هم پاس میکنی.
کارش نظامیه. مثلا اگه دندان پزشکی باشی تا ساعت خاصی در خدمت ارتش هستی بعد از اون میتونی بیرون هم مطب بزنی.
برق اینا فک کنم تو خود نظامه.
مزایای جا و مکانش گفتم که به مجردا خوابگاه میدن ولی متاهل باشی خانه سازمانی میدن ولی زیاد رو خانه سازمانیش حساب نکن چون سخته گرفتنش. غذا و جا و مکانت پای دولته.
ویزگیش اینه که نظامی میشی!
من باشم نمیرم!
هر چی میدونستم گفتم ولی اینا کافی نیس بهتره بری از یه جای معتبرتر تحقیق کنی اگه واقعا انتخابت اینه.
خود دانشگاه و دانشجوهاش خوب راهنمایی میکنن.
راستی اینم بگم که نظام خودش یه نفر رو بورسیه میکنه ینی اینکه مثلا پزشکی تهران میخونی و مث بقیه بچه ها سر کلاس میشینی و اصن کسی نمیفهمه ارتشی هستی وبقیه مزایا ها رو هم داره بازم بیشتر تحقیق کن فک کنم اصفهانم بورسیه داره.
زیاد رو بوسیه ش حساب نکن  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## pure_love

مرسی دوست عزیز واقعا ممنون از راهنماییتون

نمیدونید بعد مدرک گرفتن کارت با لباس نظامیه یا شخصی؟

و اینکه حقوقش موقع درس خوندن و موقع کار کردن چنده؟

مدرکش بیرون نظام هم بدرد میخوره و دانشگاه های دیگه برای ادامه تحصیل قبولش دارن؟

اگه میشه به این سه تا سوالم هم اگه میدونید جواب بدین.

درکل بنظرتون دانشگاهش خوبه؟

با تشکر

----------


## pure_love

> نحوه ورودش از طریق کنکور سراسری هستش که تو دفترچه باید کد رشته رو موقع انتخاب رشته انخاب کنی. رتبه قوی نمیخواد معمولا چون متقاضی این جور دانشگاهها کمن. این دانشگاه فقط تو طهرانه. استخدامیا نمیمه متمرکز هست یعنی بعد از قبول از طریق کنکور یه بارم میری اونجا مصاحبه داره و از سد پزشکیشم باید عبور کنی. اگه کلا قبول شدی به عنوان اعضای کادر هستی و رسما استخدام دولتی و بهت ماهیانه حقوق میدن علاوه بر اون اگه متاهل باشی بهت خانه سازمانی هم میدن ولی فقط کارت درس خوندن هس و سر پست نمیری ولی یه سری درسای نظامی هم پاس میکنی. کارش نظامیه. مثلا اگه دندان پزشکی باشی تا ساعت خاصی در خدمت ارتش هستی بعد از اون میتونی بیرون هم مطب بزنی. برق اینا فک کنم تو خود نظامه. مزایای جا و مکانش گفتم که به مجردا خوابگاه میدن ولی متاهل باشی خانه سازمانی میدن ولی زیاد رو خانه سازمانیش حساب نکن چون سخته گرفتنش. غذا و جا و مکانت پای دولته. ویزگیش اینه که نظامی میشی! من باشم نمیرم! هر چی میدونستم گفتم ولی اینا کافی نیس بهتره بری از یه جای معتبرتر تحقیق کنی اگه واقعا انتخابت اینه. خود دانشگاه و دانشجوهاش خوب راهنمایی میکنن. راستی اینم بگم که نظام خودش یه نفر رو بورسیه میکنه ینی اینکه مثلا پزشکی تهران میخونی و مث بقیه بچه ها سر کلاس میشینی و اصن کسی نمیفهمه ارتشی هستی وبقیه مزایا ها رو هم داره بازم بیشتر تحقیق کن فک کنم اصفهانم بورسیه داره. زیاد رو بوسیه ش حساب نکن




مرسی دوست عزیز واقعا ممنون از راهنماییتون

نمیدونید بعد مدرک گرفتن کارت با لباس نظامیه یا شخصی؟

و اینکه حقوقش موقع درس خوندن و موقع کار کردن چنده؟

مدرکش بیرون نظام هم بدرد میخوره و دانشگاه های دیگه برای ادامه تحصیل قبولش دارن؟

اگه میشه به این سه تا سوالم هم اگه میدونید جواب بدین.

درکل بنظرتون دانشگاهش خوبه؟

با تشکر

----------


## saeid_NRT

> مرسی دوست عزیز واقعا ممنون از راهنماییتون
> 
> نمیدونید بعد مدرک گرفتن کارت با لباس نظامیه یا شخصی؟
> 
> و اینکه حقوقش موقع درس خوندن و موقع کار کردن چنده؟
> 
> مدرکش بیرون نظام هم بدرد میخوره و دانشگاه های دیگه برای ادامه تحصیل قبولش دارن؟
> 
> اگه میشه به این سه تا سوالم هم اگه میدونید جواب بدین.
> ...


اینکه چه لباسی موقع کار کردن میپوشی رو دقیق نمیدونم. اونی که من دیدم پزشکا بودن که لباس نظامی نداشتن. فقط روپوش پزشکی.
الان حقوق ها نزدیک 500 - 600 هس دیگه ولی اونم دقیق نمیدونم  :Yahoo (4): 
آخریم نمیدونم  :Yahoo (4): ) شرمنده.
حالا این چیزا جز حقوقش زیاد مهم نیس. مهم اینه که وارد محیط نظامی میشی و به هر حال یه قوانین خاصی داره. مثلا "باید" از بالادستیات حرف شنوی داشته باشی نباید سزپیچی کنی.
سباه هم وضعیت خاصی رو باید رعایت کنی که خودت خوب میدونی.
انتقالیا از این شهر به اون شهر و ....
اینا رو بیشتر در نظر بگیر.
موفق باشی.

----------

